# I'd post more if not for Mann Lake



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

The "delete" button is right where it always is, a single click and they magically disappear.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

AstroBee said:


> I may have to put Mann Lake in my spam filter... I'm getting multiple emails per day for the past week, and each one is basically like previous ones sent.



:thumbsup:


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Up to 4 a day. And they extended the 11% sale for a extra day too.
I don't remember them pushing this March sale as hard in past years.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Beekeeping is done with descretionary dollars and we are eight years into a recession. Mann lake is trying to boost sales thats all.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I get atleast 4 in my junk mail and i dont know how but getting 4more in my regular in mail box. Pretty excessive id say


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

My order already shipped.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm Ok with any emails from Mann Lake regarding sales and weekly specials. I try to buy throughout the year, before I need things and when they are on sale. Much better than waiting until I need something and paying full price.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I was just on their site today. Put stuff in the cart, went to check out, found out shipping was 150% of my whole cart, and closed the site instantly. Do they overnight ship or something , as a policy? Because I won't pay 100's to ship a box. Someone's doing really good, on those rates. Unless they can get that cost down, they will be in my spam filter. I should see if they have options, but I was horrified!


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

jadebees said:


> I was just on their site today. Put stuff in the cart, went to check out, found out shipping was 150% of my whole cart, and closed the site instantly. Do they overnight ship or something , as a policy? Because I won't pay 100's to ship a box. Someone's doing really good, on those rates. Unless they can get that cost down, they will be in my spam filter. I should see if they have options, but I was horrified!


Had that problem with most online places until you reach their "free" shipping point. Discovered www.betterbee.com very pleased with their products and shipping.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

jadebees said:


> I was just on their site today. Put stuff in the cart, went to check out, found out shipping was 150% of my whole cart, and closed the site instantly. Do they overnight ship or something , as a policy? Because I won't pay 100's to ship a box. Someone's doing really good, on those rates. Unless they can get that cost down, they will be in my spam filter. I should see if they have options, but I was horrified!


Free shipping after $100 order. Did you just buy one box?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Just look at the bottom of their e-mail and you will find a utility to opt-out of future e-mails.
Not the end of the world....


----------



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes just received an order from betterbee that had reasonably cheap and fast shipping. Will be buying stuff from them again.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

AstroBee said:


> I may have to put Mann Lake in my spam filter... I'm getting multiple emails per day for the past week, and each one is basically like previous ones sent.


Yep I said something to them yesterday about all the emails.I dont want to opt out but I dang sure dont care to get the basically same thing 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

Since the first of March I have received 19-20 emails from Mann Lake touting this or that product and/or sale. 

In one week....????? 

IMO its a good way to have turn people off right quick no matter how good the deals might be. 

Anyone else have this happen or am I the only one they are annoying the heck out of. :no:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

You are not alone ... 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322084-I-d-post-more-if-not-for-Mann-Lake


UPDATE: There used to be _two threads_ on this topic, and my post was in the _second_ thread, linking to this thread. Now I see that Barry has merged the two threads into one. 

.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Just look at the bottom of their e-mail and you will find a utility to opt-out of future e-mails.
> Not the end of the world....


Do people still not know how to do this?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

Yup. They have rubbed me the wrong way more than once. Someday I will drive up there and speak my mind.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



Rader Sidetrack said:


> You are not alone ...
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322084-I-d-post-more-if-not-for-Mann-Lake


Hadn't seen that. Obviously the person in charge of SPamming at ML needs a chewing. I sent them an email about it. Guess what I got back. An out reply saying so and so was out of the office. Nice to know they set the auto "beat em to death" button to the auto position.... and went on vacation where not even the NSA would find 'em.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't mind getting 16-20 emails during a sale and one email a week for their weekly specials. It's 'saved' me a few bucks over the course of the last couple years. At some point you signed up for it, so I say either deal with it or unsubscribe.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Sure wish they would us the same prices as someone walking in the store. 11% versus 40%


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

@DPSsbees, the order was going to be a few $100, I think the software glitched, cuz shipping was over 300. I just said "nope!", The foundation alone would have been more than $100. I meant, a shipping box, with several items. I closed it at lightning speed. Never used ML before. Maybe I'll have a go again tommorrow.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I just placed an order with ML. $103, with 11% off & free shipping. The cart at BB, for essentially the same items was $163. The ML email deluge was annoying, but easily deleted en-mass.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've unsubscribed from their emails. Every time I order I'm resubscribed lol Easy enough to fix


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

after the 8th email like 3 days ago it got its own filter to the "internet deals spam" folder


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

yes,i hit the unsubscribe and that stopped it


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I don't get any, other than order confirmations.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Just look at the bottom of their e-mail and you will find a utility to opt-out of future e-mails.
> Not the end of the world....



Of course its not the end of the world, but it shows a change in the way they are approaching customers. It just strikes me as odd, given I've been doing business with them for the past 15 years. In the past sale flyers and emailing were much more succinct, not this constant bombarding of the exact same message. Yeah, I got it about 20+ emails ago. And no, I don't want to unsubscribe at this point because I still purchase a lot from Mann Lake and it would be nice to be notified (once or perhaps twice).


----------



## Mefco (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I was getting tons, finally had to unsubscribe


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Meh, they all go into one folder here...CTRL-A, DEL and gone.

I did think that 5 or 6 a day was a little retarded, but it didn't bother me much...would have been a different story if I was still on dial-up and didn't have image download turned off.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I noticed it as well. However, I did buy twice on it. They were things I wanted but didn't have to have immediately. I was working bees this weekend and learned what woodenware had gone bad and needed to be replaced. I'm glad I've got them heading in now. Almost did it a 3rd time but couldn't get to $100 for free freight the last time. I use Betterbee for all my container purchases as the freight is free if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Comparison shopping again - this time for Mama Bears ( 1-1/2 lbs). 

BB bulk, $ $199 for 150 bears & lids that't 3x "50 for $66.45", "free" S&H.* $1.32 ea*
ML bulk, $100 for 185 bears & 250 lids, S&H, $60 = $160/185+* $ .86 ea*
and the winner is....
ML 24 pack - $18.50 for 24 bears & lids, times 6 (to get free S&H) = $111 for 144, free shipping. *$.77 ea*

It makes little sense that bulk orders don't qualify for free shipping at ML - I've gotten HUGE heavy boxes of wooden ware (shipped free).


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

Glad to see that I'm not the only one that contacted them about the ridiculous amount of messages. (I did sign up to receive messages carlson, but not 4 a day.) I buy a lot from them and but filling my email box every few days is not what I signed up for. I told them I did like receiving an occasional message but unfortunately they killed that.

Wayne


----------



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

Mann Lake has most of their products on Amazon with Prime shipping


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I admit it was rather excessive but you all sure complain a lot. I can take excess emails for a company that has great customer service, better prices and free shipping over $100 any day. Even though I'm completely a small time guy, i saved over $50 by ordering my stuff now rather than waiting.


----------



## antbitme (Feb 22, 2016)

One or maybe two emails advertising the specifics of the sale would have been sufficient to pique the interest of potential shoppers, but twenty emails (I just counted them) over the course of five days was excessive and annoying. I haven't unsubscribed, as I still like to hear about sales... just not twenty times!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

Wonder how their customer service department would handle a pile a spam rotting back on their own lap? Whats the difference than if I need to take time to filter through their stuff before dealing with my customers. Bottom line is both of us would need to take away valuable time from caring for our respective customers if I tossed it back at em. What a waste of time. inch:

I tried to reach the Manager at Woodland to discuss the issue yesterday. Rang a million times and I finally hung up. 

FYI they got us for over 2k in queen supplies today so I'm not opposed to doing business with them. All I'm asking for is for them to respect our time as I'm sure they wish we would do for them. Anyone have Jack or Stewarts personal home number or cell phone? ( Just kidding)


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I always place my orders to ML over the telephone. This gives me the opportunity to ensure the free shipping and discuss anything that might lead to a misunderstanding. So far, no problems. I suspect there is a new advertising manager that "just don't get it." I wish I could find the individual who introduced this new "spam policy". Perhaps I could send that person several thousand "super great!! and wonderful offers at a %50 discount for a Siberian Yak. Something that person doesn't need or want, at any price. Or, maybe I should just "cool my jets" and wait for the hive to supercede them.

This is my final word on this subject. Thank you for tolerating me. LP


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



TomG said:


> you all sure complain a lot.


I'm just having a little fun with the situation. However, I am curious, which Mann Lake email spurred you into placing your recent order, #1, #2, #3,...., or did you finally give in at #40 ?


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



AstroBee said:


> I'm just having a little fun with the situation. However, I am curious, which Mann Lake email spurred you into placing your recent order, #1, #2, #3,...., or did you finally give in at #40 ?


ha truth be told i got the flyer in the mail which originally notified me of the sale. I did place another order when they extended the sale.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

I used to get those until I unsubscribed to them... True I never subscribed that I know of, but they stopped after I unsubscribed.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

The first time I bought something from Mann Lake I opted out of the email and they don't bug me. 
The day I ordered they were having computer server issues and somehow added an extreme amount of sales tax. 
Stayed on the phone until they got it straight. 
Welcome to the computer world of the Jetsons that we all dreamed of. 
Anxiously awaiting my new ross round kit and other goodies.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok...the one thread is titled
*I'd post more if not for Mann Lake*
What the heck does posting have to do with spam from Mann Lake?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

He is spending all his computer time dealing with Mann Lake's multiple advertising emails. If he didn't have to deal with those emails ... he'd have more time for actual (non-whiny) Beesource posts.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If he didn't have to deal with those emails ... he'd have more time for actual (non-whiny) Beesource posts.


Whew! I was afraid that Barry had started selling our email addresses and posting activity. I figured that the guy with 50,000 posts was probably really getting trashed.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

So glad to have local beekeeping suppliers. They are members of the club and are great and willing resources, and give talks on various topics in addition to participating in the beginner courses and such. I support these guys.....no shipping charges and no annoying emails.

The really cool thing is that their prices are about the same as catalog prices and such.


----------



## zebra6331 (Jan 27, 2016)

I was glad to get the emails from ML. I'm new, so it was great to order all my stuff my wife needed that the kids didn't get for Xmas. Used the code BKDNEWBEE from Beekeeping for Dummies and saved another $20 off my $110 purchase. Still was free shipping. Nice...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I just use that key all the way on the right up top. But, they reminded me to buy a few things while on sale. It was not as good as the black friday sale.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



D Coates said:


> However, I did buy twice on it.


Me too. Either I lost a case of medium frames or I went through a lot more than I realized.



waynesgarden said:


> (I did sign up to receive messages carlson, but not 4 a day.)


Well you got four a day for about four days. And now you'll get none until Thursday (weekly sale stuff) and order confirmations.
It's not like they were calling and leaving you voicemails that you had to dial up, put in your password, and delete. Life will go on. 
You can choose to be informed of their sales or not, always free to opt out.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



jwcarlson said:


> And now you'll get none until Thursday (weekly sale stuff) and order confirmations.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*

When you look at the 2016 catalog that came in today's mail, you'll wish you had ordered more during the sale!!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting spammed to death by Mann Lake?*



LeonardS said:


> When you look at the 2016 catalog that came in today's mail, you'll wish you had ordered more during the sale!!


Oh no! I think I should be set for the season except some minor incidental stuff along the way.


----------



## zebra6331 (Jan 27, 2016)

I didn't mind the emails. I do mind, however, that an order I placed last Friday still has not shipped. That's not acceptable to me, especially with plans to stain everything at once.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

I look forward to their weekly emails. Four a day was a bit much though.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

$2/per 100 increase for unassembled frames. 
$1 more per budget box and $3 more per select box. 
Plastic foundation looks about the same.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

At our last meeting people was saying their ( mann lake ) prices was going DOWN. Man lake reps were at at recent outing in Pittsburg and that what members was told. Guess somebody got it wrong!!!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> $2/per 100 increase for unassembled frames.
> $1 more per budget box and $3 more per select box.
> Plastic foundation looks about the same.


Rite Cell for medium supers went up $4.00 per hundred I believe. Deep foundation stayed the same price.

Plus the 11% sale discount!! That makes the difference quite a bit more.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

bsharp said:


> Mann Lake has most of their products on Amazon with Prime shipping


Many times the Amazon prices are significantly higher for "free" prime shipping.


----------

